# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [BD] L o vont nos pres

## GrandFather

Bonjour,

quelques mots pour vous parler de "L o vont nos pres", de Shaun Tan (paru chez Dargaud). Il s'agit d'un livre exceptionnel, tant graphiquement que narrativement, et une des trs rares BD de ces dernires annes qui ait russi  vritablement m'mouvoir et m'enthousiasmer.

L'histoire est celle d'un migrant quittant sa famille pour aller chercher fortune dans un pays lointain et de ses difficults face  une socit, parfois hostile, qu'il a du mal  comprendre, mais aussi de ses rencontres et de l'espoir qu'elles engendrent.

Le pays en question est un pays imaginaire, et shaun Tan lui a donn une apparence trange, dmesure et presque onirique, avec une faune, une flore et une architecture totalement exotiques, seuls les tres humains sont "normaux". L'impression de dpaysement est totale, et cet effet contribue  s'identifier au personnage principal confront  un monde qui lui est totalement inconnu et qu'il doit dcoder. Les seules choses qui lui permettent d'avancer sont les contacts (positifs) qu'il entretient avec la population et les autres migrs, et  cet gard il se dgage de ce livre une vraie chaleur humaine.

Visuellement, c'est une claque. Tout l'album est dessin dans les tons spias, avec un dessin minutieux et sans dfaut. On est d'ailleurs plus proche  mon sens d'une oeuvre d'art que d'un album de bandes dessines, et cela est renforc par le fait qu'il n'y pas de "bulles" dnaturant l'image ; en effet, l'histoire est sans paroles, mais se comprend sans peine tant les personnages sont expressifs et le dcoupage des scnes subtile et efficace.   

Le thme, l'absence de texte, de rfrence prcise  une poque ou  des lieux existants, font de ce rcit une histoire universelle, intemporelle, et humaniste. Une oeuvre magnifique, que je recommande  tous.  ::):

----------


## Biosox

Hello,

merci pour cette petite introduction.
J'ai vu cette BD et je l'ai feuillette, mais l'abscence de dialogues ne ma pas donn envie de l'acheter...
Tu m'as convaincu, je vais me la procurer cette semaine!

----------


## ggnore

::king::  C'est du trs lourd cette bd.
Son originalit, l'absence de bulle, lui donne un vritable souffle fanstastique. C'est potique, a fait rflchir.

Du trs grand art  :;):

----------

